# 12/12/12: It's the "c-monster's" 4th birthday!!!



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

happy fourth birthday to Shangri-la's Great White Caesar!!! a magical day full of play and beautiful light. just can't seem to make photobucket work for me lately...birthday pictures are at:

SHANGRI-LA'S GREAT WHITE CAESAR 

thanks for looking!!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

:birthday:

He is a beautiful dog!


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

AWESOME! He's gorgeous!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

magical look!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy 4th Birthday!! Wishing you many, many more.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #4 to Caesar! Handsome beauty!! :wub:


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy B-day!! Boy is he gorgeous!! :wub:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 4th Birthday, handsome boy!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Gorgeous dog and your pics are amazing! Happy 4th Caesar!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ceasar. Wishing you lots of fun handsome boy!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

:birthday:Scarlett said he's a total hottie. She said they could fill our houses with dog hair in no time and have fun doing it. 

Scarlett was a rescue too.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy birthday. He's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

